# CKC? Would you bother wiht registering?



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My dog's dam was from a notorious local BYB who should have been shut down long ago, but that is a story for another time. For some reason she has been "disallowed" from registering any litters with AKC so she deals with the CKC. I can only imagine ...

His sire was from another city and supposedly a reputable breeder. His parents are both owned by the same man. His litter was brought to my shelter for assistance in placing when the owner of the litter fell sick and needed help. He provided us with the CKC registration papers for the litter, but I never bothered to register him since he was neutered. Now I find I am curious about his ancestors. Does anyone know anything about the CKC? Is it worth the money to register or are they a joke? Do they provide a pedigree?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

The Continental Kennel Club is basically a BYB/puppy mill registry. I wouldn't bother with it. If you decide you want to do stuff like obedience, rally, or agility, you can get a PAL, and compete in AKC events Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege, and/or a Limited Privilege Listing, and compete in UKC events United Kennel Club: NOTICE Sole Signatory Registration.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't think I would ever have the time to do any of that stuff, although I know it would be worthwhile and fun.

I just wanted to see who his grandparents were and where they were from. I might pay the $25 just to get a pedigree and see.

Thanks for the input. That is pretty much what I expected knowing what I know about the BYB here in my county.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think for 25 dollars, it is worth it to satisfy your curiosity. Just be aware that the pedigree of the dam might be fake, random famous dogs included to make it look good and impressive to a newbie - but obviously made up.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with a CKC registry because:

(a) I don't want to give money to an organization that essentially exists to legitimize puppy mills;

(b) as far as I know, they don't have any sports or trials, so registering my dog with that organization wouldn't help me actually _do_ anything, whereas if I pay that same $25 to register my dog with a sport organization then I can do stuff and have fun;

(c) it's not a "real" breed registry so registering my dog doesn't help with breeding it or registering the progeny (plus I probably wouldn't want to breed such a dog anyway).

Curiosity is a legitimate factor, but speaking only for myself and only in the hypothetical, I would rather not give $25 to an unethical organization (and in my opinion the CKC is an unethical org) for a very probably fake pedigree when I could just make up my own fake pedigree for fun.

But I can certainly understand why you might decide differently, since curiosity IS an incredibly compelling force!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> My dog's dam was from a notorious local BYB who should have been shut down long ago, but that is a story for another time. For some reason she has been "disallowed" from registering any litters with AKC so she deals with the CKC. I can only imagine ...
> ...


It could be the dog's dam was registered with AKC before the breeder was banned from registering with AKC??? What's the dog's registered name?


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I doubt it but his parents were "Angel Lady- Grovers Angel" and "Maxillian-Grover's Max"

I did it on line last night..just couldn't help myself. 'm really curious to see hw far back the mother's side comes from the BYB. And if the father's side is all from down east instead of from around here like the owner said. The owner of the litter was a really nice guy who had been involved with shepherds for years. Supposedly his male is a really good dog with a nice lineage. He basically "rescued" the mother from this BYB after he went to look for a pup and saw the deplorable conditions.

You're probably right merciel about giving them 25, but curiosity killed the GSD mom  And as I mentioned, I sure have no plans to let him father any babies. He was neutered at 8 weeks


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Can you PM the breeder's name and location? Just curious if it's anyone I know or heard of.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> I doubt it but his parents were "Angel Lady- Grovers Angel" and "Maxillian-Grover's Max"


There is no GSD in the AKC database with the name "Angel Lady-Grovers Angel".


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I would say that the BYB was already banned from AKC by the time that Angel was born, hence the CKC registration. The breeder of the litter was William Grover and he lives here in Burnsville. Like I said he never intended to have the litter. In fact he had scheduled his Angel to be spayed through our program and it snowed and he couldn't get her here. The pups were born outside under his porch and he didn't even see them until they were 6 weeks old. His male and female took care of htem. So my baby is truly a "wild dog."


----------

